# Legends FC Boys



## legendsfcboys (Jun 13, 2017)

Legends FC is hosting open training for its top teams. Come join the newest Development Academy program in the Inland Empire. 

B06 USSDA - Alex Bengard
B07 Pre-Academy - David Oh
B08 Pre-Academy - David Oh
B09 Pre-Academy - Christian Gonzalez

For more information, please contact:
David Oh - Legends FC Boys Youth Director
Email: davidoh1990@gmail.com
Cell: 562-325-2265


----------

